# generator killing my grass



## Jeff Erb (Jun 23, 2019)

So I purchased my first generator , a Westinghouse WGEN 6000. After oil and gas setup I moved the generator to my side yard for its first run and to see how loud it would be in the bedrooms on that side of the house. I let it run for about 35 minutes and then shut it down. let it sit and cool for an hour then moved it back into the garage. 
The next morning I discovered that the grass on which the generator was sitting was turning brown and dying. the attached picture was the next day. 2 days latter it was even worse.
Is this normal or do I have something wrong with this generator?


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

Do you know where exactly the grass was dying, relative to where the generator was sitting? Was it under the generator head, or under the engine? My guess would be hot air blowing off the machine is "cooking" the grass. 

You could run it again briefly, let it warm up, and see where it has hot air blowing down. If you can identify the source, maybe you could make a little heat shield or something to help protect the grass. 

My tractor will sometimes brown the grass if I leave it running/idling in 1 spot for a while. My assumption is it's due to the hot muffler.


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

Yes thats my guess aswel, its burning the grass...You could make a strong wooden movable platform for it, thats if its not too heavy to lift? Or put blocks of wood underneath to raise it a bit


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Jeff Erb said:


> So I purchased my first generator , a Westinghouse WGEN 6000. After oil and gas setup I moved the generator to my side yard for its first run and to see how loud it would be in the bedrooms on that side of the house. I let it run for about 35 minutes and then shut it down. let it sit and cool for an hour then moved it back into the garage.
> The next morning I discovered that the grass on which the generator was sitting was turning brown and dying. the attached picture was the next day. 2 days latter it was even worse.
> Is this normal or do I have something wrong with this generator?


That looks pretty normal to me. Generators put off a lot of heat. I built a little shed for mine to run in, since the weather is usually bad when I need to use it. I installed automatic louvers and a 16" fan to keep the air moving, and a thermal alarm to alert if the temperature goes above 80F in the shed. The air coming out the exhaust side is quite warm, and I'm moving a LOT of air through there.


----------



## Jeff Erb (Jun 23, 2019)

Thanks Guys. I appreciate the input. I think I may grab some concrete pavers to make a small platform for it to sit on.


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

tabora said:


> That looks pretty normal to me. Generators put off a lot of heat. I built a little shed for mine to run in, since the weather is usually bad when I need to use it. I installed automatic louvers and a 16" fan to keep the air moving, and a thermal alarm to alert if the temperature goes above 80F in the shed. The air coming out the exhaust side is quite warm, and I'm moving a LOT of air through there.


Nice, mine is just at the side of my house with a cover over it. I might need to make some kind of a shed to use it in the wet, but the cover is large enough to just have the top and the front panel covered


----------



## riley804 (Jul 7, 2019)

" Is this normal or do I have something wrong with this generator? "

the generator probably ran just fine, so why would you think something is wrong with the generator ?

while it was running, did you not happen to notice how hot the exhaust is ? even if you didnt......how hot is the exhaust on a lawn mower ? pretty hot. any exhaust that points down is going to do that.....

get some concrete patio stones and put the generator on that and that should be the end of you problem....


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

Jeff Erb said:


> So I purchased my first generator , a Westinghouse WGEN 6000. After oil and gas setup I moved the generator to my side yard for its first run and to see how loud it would be in the bedrooms on that side of the house. I let it run for about 35 minutes and then shut it down. let it sit and cool for an hour then moved it back into the garage.
> The next morning I discovered that the grass on which the generator was sitting was turning brown and dying. the attached picture was the next day. 2 days latter it was even worse.
> Is this normal or do I have something wrong with this generator?


it is a heat thing from the gen set.
run the generator on pavers or build a shed like tab has!
that sun shed / quiet box set up works!


----------



## Marilami (Jul 28, 2021)

Ugh, I have the same problem.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Alanhey said:


> People, stop doing everything on your own.


What the heck does that mean???


----------



## ArdellaStenzel (8 mo ago)

Well, of course, this is normal since it is a generator that runs on gasoline and emits gases that adversely affect the condition of your lawn. Dude, everyone knows this from school, and it seems to me that this is logical because besides the fact that the generator emits gases, it is also heavy, and thus nothing will remain from your lawn in the area where the generator is located  Although, I think if you had a tiftuf bermuda sod, I don't think it would turn out like that because I always take my generator outside, and so far, everything is fine with my lawn


----------



## JRHill (Nov 19, 2020)

This might be a water saving feature so you don't waste as much water for the grass. And you'll not be mowing as much.


----------



## PLX (Nov 22, 2020)

You have the grass burning model?? What will they think of next...


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

I have the pocket-burning, gas-prices-through-the-roof model.

You're lucky.... grass will always grow back.


----------



## GenKnot (Dec 20, 2021)

Can these gens be tuned to only kill weeds?


----------

